# Night hunting states. Partial results!



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys here is the latest resulis on my study. Here are the states which to my complete suprise actually allow* "some" *form of night hunting. Some states are very restricted and deluted as to the complete legality of hunting at night, yet for a predator hunter wanting to give night hunting a try it may be possible. Some states have very unusual laws and restrictions such as pre-determined hunting hours and useage of artificial lighting which can get very confusing. This fact makes it all that much more important to check "ALL" of the game laws for not only your state but even your specific area within the state to make sure you stay within any guidelines for night hunting. I tried to gather as much information as possible but couldnt manage to get info on them all. Most of the info was provided from fellow predator hunters and "*not*" from each individual state, so this list is not meant to serve as a night hunting handbook, lol but just a courtesey to help everyone get a little more educated possibly about their state. If anyone also has any more input about a particular state, I would love to hear it. All of the information was provided by "*other*" hunters so yall don't jump the messenger over anything you feel may be inaccurate! Thanks Chris<O</O
<O> </O>
States which *ALLOW some form of *night hunting are as follows : Alaska, Colorado, Georgia, Iowa, India, Kansas, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Mexico, Nevada, Ohio, New York, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming, Wisconsin<O></O>
<O> </O>
States that do *NOT* allow night hunting are as follows : Arizona, Arkansas, California, Illinois, Kentucky, Louisiana, North Carolina, Tennessee<O></O>
<O></O>
*32 Yes<O></O>*
*8 No<O></O>*
*10 Aint got a clue!!<O></O>*


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Illinois actualy does allow night hunting but its limited to a few months out of the year.


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevada leaves night hunting up to the counties. There are 17 counties . Some of the laws are very strange. One county allows artificial light use, but you cannot discharge a gun. Others say yes and others no to using a spotlight. There is no restrictions to hunting by moonlight. The one nice thing about hunting in Nevada is you don't need a hunting license as long as you leave them lay. If you pick them up you need a trapping license.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, those are the kind of laws that I referring to. You know when a hunter goes out to hunt at night , he or she needs to really check and double check all of the local and state laws for night hunting. You would sure think they would just make it pretty cut and dry on the subject, but all the information I have seen for some of these states are very vague on their specifications. Some of the rules I have heard have been very confusing for a guys just getting into calling. It would still be the hunters responsibility if he or she didnt follow all of the rules, but man it is so confusing that I could see how someone could get a no-light county mixed up with a county that does allow light. Or wether they can kiil cats and coyotes or just coyotes. Or if they hunted past 12:01 am or not! You get my point hopefully. God bless Texas is all I have to say!!


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*SC can coyote hunt at night year round but you can't use an artificial light. ??????? That makes no since to me. *


----------



## GREYHAWK (Mar 10, 2010)

Here in Nevada it is limited to just a few of the southern countys.


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

in new york you can hunt at night as long as you are in the hunting season


----------



## BarelyTame (Feb 16, 2010)

Checked it out with the warden today: in Minnesota, after dark with a hand held spot light is fine as long as you're hunting with a shotgun!


----------

